# An image in words you might like



## Mirannan (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm not sure this is the right place to put this, but...

Taking Tolkein literally (as Bible literalists sometimes do, but with less seriousness) leads to silliness such as Earendil having Superman-strength neck muscles (he's carrying the planet Venus on his head, right??)

However, slightly less silly; Earendil is said in the Silmarillion (and also in LOTR, I think) to be the evening and morning star - the light in the sky we know as Venus. At least before the changing of the world (a flat world being bent into a sphere, and the drowning of Numenor, and the removal of Valinor from the confines of the world) the light of Venus is said to be the light of one of the Silmarils.

This doesn't stack up; the power output is ridiculous. However, given also that Earendil also pilots a ship leads, perhaps, to an image I wish I had the artistic ability to draw; that of the ship Vingilot actually being a lightjammer, possibly around the size of a planet, and the light of the Evening and Morning Stars being sunlight reflected from the sail.

Just thought I'd share the image. I wonder if anyone else can do anything with it?


----------

